# BMW iPad Holder Now Compatible with iPad 3rd Gen



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if the screen swivels so passengers in the opposite or middle seat can see it as well?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't think it does.


----------

